

Ask HN: How much time did you take off for the Holidays? - bcx

I was just curious how much time people took off to spend time with their families, and relax from the daily grind.<p>We have a lot of flexibility doing startups, did you guys take advantage of it?<p>(For example, we dropped into mostly support only mode for the 2 weeks around Christmas -- where our customers still received excellent support, but very little new code was written)
======
staunch
I took advantage of it. I was planning to take only the Thursday and Friday
before Christmas off. Then some family stuff came up and I took off the
following Monday and Tuesday. It was great to have the flexibility. Dealing
with the guilt of slowing my working pace was the only hard part, but I know
it's good in the long run.

------
kineticac
We've sort of just told everyone to do what they need. I worked through the
holidays, but I'll be taking 3 days off next week. My co-founders took last
week off and this week off.

------
kingofspain
Managed 3 days (of planned week) before I was called back in. Then told our
latest launch was midnight NYE. Launched at 4pm and went out - we'll see how
that goes down tomorrow :)

------
lloydarmbrust
Took Christmas day off and worked the rest, but most of the staff was able to
be off for about two weeks surrounding Christmas. Everyone should be back to
work Monday.

------
mswen
I worked mornings this past week and took the afternoons off to do fun stuff
with wife and kids - others took anything ranging from a couple of days off to
a whole week

